# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Máy Phay CNC

## minhhoi1980

XIn chào các anh chị! Hiện em đang là sinh viên ngành cơ khí và em đang tìm một số lệnh G code được viết sẵn để gia công các chi tiết có trong cơ khí. Các anh chị nào có thì có thể cho  em xin 4-5 mã G code được không ạ. Em cảm ơn rất nhiều!

----------


## mylove299

> XIn chào các anh chị! Hiện em đang là sinh viên ngành cơ khí và em đang tìm một số lệnh G code được viết sẵn để gia công các chi tiết có trong cơ khí. Các anh chị nào có thì có thể cho  em xin 4-5 mã G code được không ạ. Em cảm ơn rất nhiều!


Hiểu bạn hỏi gì chít liền  :Frown: . lệnh Gcode có sẵn?????

----------


## minhhoi1980

> Hiểu bạn hỏi gì chít liền . lệnh Gcode có sẵn?????


Ý em là các chi tiết cơ khí được gia công trên máy CNC. Mà đã có mã lệnh để gia công rồi đó anh

----------


## mylove299

> Ý em là các chi tiết cơ khí được gia công trên máy CNC. Mà đã có mã lệnh để gia công rồi đó anh


Chi tiết có hàng ngàn chi tiết với hình dáng khác nhau kích cỡ khác nhau sử dụng dao khác nhau. bạn có lấy về cũng đâu chạy được gì đâu.

----------


## minhhoi1980

Dạ Không anh. Em xin về để lấy nộp thầy thôi ạ. Tại bài tập giao là phải nhìn G-code vẽ lại sản phẩm mà em thì lại không tìm thấy ạ.

----------


## Himd

Vậy thì làm ngược lại thôi

----------


## giaock

Bác mylove299 là thầy giáo dậy ki thuật bên sưphạmkt đó . bác chủ cần gì thì cứ bác ấy mà trao đổi  ko nộp đề tài cho bác ấy cũng dc .hehehe

----------


## tranphong248

> Bác mylove299 là thầy giáo dậy ki thuật bên sưphạmkt đó . bác chủ cần gì thì cứ bác ấy mà trao đổi  ko nộp đề tài cho bác ấy cũng dc .hehehe


Biết đâu bác Mylove299 ra đề bài cho cậu sinh viên này không chừng luôn á a Giao  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

Bạn thử vẽ lại xem đúng cái mình vẽ ko?




> G90
> M3
> G1Z20.000F5000.0
> G1X0.000Y0.000
> G00 X20.000 Y15.000 Z6.000
> G01   Z-6.000 F4000.0
> G02 X15.000 Y20.000 I0.000 J5.000 F5000.0
> G02 X20.000 Y25.000 I5.000 J0.000
> G02 X25.000 Y20.000 I0.000 J-5.000
> ...

----------

minhhoi1980

----------


## motogia

Ui , bác chủ có 2 thầy giao đúng nghĩa giúp rùi nha,  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> Biết đâu bác Mylove299 ra đề bài cho cậu sinh viên này không chừng luôn á a Giao


Chắc bác minhhoi1980 là sinh viên của lão mylovexxx nên giờ trốn mất rồi  :Cool:

----------

tranphong248

----------


## hieu_potter

Mình nghĩ nếu bác chủ thớt đã là sinh viên ngành cơ khí thì nên tự mình làm thì hay hơn. Đang hoc thì phải chịu khó nghiên cứu mới khá được.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Mình nghĩ nếu bác chủ thớt đã là sinh viên ngành cơ khí thì nên tự mình làm thì hay hơn. Đang hoc thì phải chịu khó nghiên cứu mới khá được.


bạn ấy tự làm đó anh, xin G-code rồi nhìn vào tọa độ chạy dao để vẽ lại sản phẩm. Yêu cầu của Thầy là một chi tiết dùng trong ngành cơ khí nên cũng khó tìm hơn những chi tiết khác thôi.

----------


## Ga con

Chi tiết cơ khí thì chắc cắt plasma mới nhìn code vẽ hình được chứ phay tiện thực tế thì chắc chết.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

2D hoặc 2.5D may ra nhìn code còn vẽ lại được.
Cơ mà chi cho khó vậy nhỉ. Hầu hết các tài liệu nói về cnc đều có code & hình mẫu, chưa hết còn có chú thích tường tận từng dòng code.
Không thì vẽ một vài chi tiết 2D dùng cho cơ khí như các bản mã liên kết chẵng hạn. Xong viết Gcode theo nó thôi. Nếu chỉ dùng G1 thôi thì đơn giản mà. Nếu cung tròn thì áp dung sai, đổi từ arc qua poli-line rồi từ đó viết Gcode

----------

minhhoi1980

----------


## mylove299

Chắc ko phải SV của mình vì ko có giao sv làm kiểu này, chủ thớt xem video bài giảng của mình có ví dụ cụ thể.

----------

CKD, haignition, minhhoi1980

----------


## hoangmanh

Thầy mylove299 dạy o spkt ak trước mình học ở đó mà không biết thầy tên gì?

----------

minhhoi1980

----------


## mylove299

> Thầy mylove299 dạy o spkt ak trước mình học ở đó mà không biết thầy tên gì?


Hóa ra e vs bác cùng một lò ra nhỉ  :Big Grin: . E học khóa 04 công nghệ tự động và vào trường giảng dạy năm 2011 nếu bác khóa gạo cội chắc không biết e.

----------


## truongkiet

> Hóa ra e vs bác cùng một lò ra nhỉ . E học khóa 04 công nghệ tự động và vào trường giảng dạy năm 2011 nếu bác khóa gạo cội chắc không biết e.


Toàn đồng môn,mình cũng khoá 04

----------

mylove299

----------


## Ga con

Khóa 04 là bắt đầu học năm nào thế bác.

Thanks.

----------


## mylove299

> Khóa 04 là bắt đầu học năm nào thế bác.
> 
> Thanks.


Là năm 2004 bác gacon

----------


## minhhoi1980

Em cũng học SPKt nè các anh ơi  :Frown:  Tại em mới học Cad/cam-CNC cơ bản nên chưa biết gì. Với thầy lại chưa dạy cách viết code nên em thua ạ

----------


## minhhoi1980

> Bạn thử vẽ lại xem đúng cái mình vẽ ko?


Em cảm ơn anh ạ

----------

